# 7-Eleven Mustang GTP



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is the Monogram 7-Eleven GTP car. The kit went together very nicely, but the decals were awful. I had to use multiple applications of MicroSol and a warm hairdryer to get them to lay down. Even then, there were some that just wouldn't work. The stripes all curled up on themselves and I gave up and painted the stripes. The blue is a mixture of blue, black and grey that I made up, while the red stripes are Testors fluorescent red orange. The kit itself went together quickly but the bulk of my time was spent on the body. It was build out of the box, so there's really nothing special about it. 





































Here's the engine compartment










Here's the chassis before putting the body on










As usual for me, here's one last pic


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nothing special? How about the fact that it looks pretty cool! Another sharp clean build... There's a Mustang under all that body fairing? Is this an older car?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, man. Yes, the kit is from probably 25 or 30 years ago. The decals had a valid reason for being yucky, me thinks.


----------



## mr_dubois (Mar 25, 2015)

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, man. Yes, the kit is from probably 25 or 30 years ago.


You're exacty right with the 30, because the box I have here states ©1985.

BTW: Thanks for the note on the decals, as a not very capable modeller I was wondering about these...


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Very nice build sir .......... your paint and decal work is great


----------

